# Horrible Tragedy - Can You Help?



## SabaiFarms (Dec 31, 2013)

Long story short, my LGD decided he would rather run with the pack of neighborhood dogs that attack the livestock than protect the livestock from them, so my herd was attacked by a large pack of dogs this morning while my LGD did nothing.  In fact, I think he may have helped (I wasn't here - I got the call from my husband while I was out).

Only one sheep survived and he's injured and traumatized.  He's my bottle baby who loves attention, but is not doing well without a friend.

Do you have, or know of anyone who has an extra sheep of any kind, any age, any sex, any outcast, defect or for any reason unwanted sheep that I could have until I can get a new herd (and new LGD I guess)?  He would love a friend of any kind.  I think he'd be happy following a donkey around at this point.  I live on 60 acres in Calhan Colorado, but am in the Denver and Colorado Springs areas regularly.

My sheep is currently in my kitchen because he's terrified to be in the barn alone.  Can't say I blame him.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so sorry!!!!  That is terrible   Hope you find a friend for him soon...and again...so very sorry!


----------



## Azriel (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Maybe try looking on craigslist for a cheep goat for a friend.


----------



## woodsie (Jan 1, 2014)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this...I can't imagine. I hope you find a buddy soon.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 1, 2014)

SO sorry to hear this. I live too far away to be of any practical help,but just to say that I feel for your loss.

I hope you find a companion for your sheep soon.


----------



## SabaiFarms (Jan 18, 2014)

Quick update.   Lambert is all healed up and getting over being traumatized, but he is still a bit lonely. I didn't find any sheep for him yet, but I did find an amazing mule named Rocket that seriously hates dogs (he's good with my dogs, just not the neighborhood killers).  He's pretty green, and I have a lot of work to do with him, but he's done an amazing job keeping the dogs away and makes Lambert feel more safe.  

Still looking for some sheep friends for my poor Lambert, but things are better.

Thanks for all of your kind words.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad he seems to be doing better. 


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

